# Looking for a newbies crew Venice trip for August 14th. 2015.



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

August 14th


Seeking a crew of 4 ($290 each) first timers fishing offshore. 
Friday's forecast predicts good weather. 1 footers @ 7 second intervals. 

If your a dad and you have kids that want to fish im ok with that, if you have a girlfriend or spouse that you want to join you i am ok with that as well. This just means i can get my spouse to join us. I have all the rods and reels. 

I am from Houston but I keep my boat in Baton Rouge, La. I am a recent empty-nester and my sons are all grown up and don't have any time anymore. 

Thanks for looking,

Chris
832 574-4261


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks 2Coolfishing, 2 slots filled.*

Just spoke to Curt. He and his son will be joining me on the trip.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks 2Coolfishing, 2 more slots filled.*

Chris and Tony have committed to Friday's Venice Trip.

Thanks everyone for looking.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

this is a good thing you did here. Kudos to you for getting first timers out without gouging the wallet on expenses.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Green to ya!


----------



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

One spot still open.


----------

